
A study of disk sanitization practices - carlosgg
http://simson.net/clips/academic/2003.IEEE.DiskDriveForensics.pdf
======
midas007
dban is free and crazy good.

[http://www.dban.org/](http://www.dban.org/)

(The same Darik from zfs on linux.)

